# Controller tested bad



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Usually it's the high power electronics that goes toast and unless the high- and low power electronics aren't insulated from each other (which it typically isn't for small and/or cheap controllers) odds are that the wild destruction has spread to the low power side as well and that it's a $40 paper weight.

No matter what, it's not a good newbie project trying to fix these things. If you know what you're going it could possibly be used as a base for a home brewed construction (if the low power side still works) but for someone that "know zip about electronics", forget it. Use the $40 on a restaurant or at the pub instead, it'll cause you much less grief, hangover included.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

I've found it is almost always attributed to letting out the smoke that is stored inside.

Yeah...Yeah...I know, but this thread was several days old and only one other person responded (and I was bored).


----------

